# Gaim problem

## DecoR

Hello..

I'm running GAIM 0.72.

My problem is that no avartars are showing in my buddy list.

In the config, I have enabled all the stuff..

And, I'm not getting any errors..

Henrik.

----------

## MADcow

avatars as in buddy icons? or the little yellow people (who occasionally have sticky notes and AOL icons)?

you might try updating to 7.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -U gaim

if you use an alternitave ARCH, please tell us, and change ~x86 accordingly...

----------

## DecoR

Yes... I'm talking about buddy icons.. not the yellow icons  :Wink: 

I will try the 7.3 ver. and give feedback here.

I'm behind NAT, maby thats whats doing it?

Henrik

----------

## UberLord

 *DecoR wrote:*   

> I'm behind NAT, maby thats whats doing it?

 

I doubt that as I'm behind NAT and it's working fine  :Smile: 

----------

## rizzo

Yes buddy icons work fine for me and I'm behind NAT and firewall.

Obviously I'd ask to be sure that the buddies you are talking about actually HAVE buddy icons set.

----------

## kakakoka

Im having the same problem with gaim 7.5. I suspect it has something to do with gtk or whatever is used for drawing those Icons, but I havent got a clue as to where to start looking.

----------

## Kabuto

try running gaim -d > gaim.out and see if it has any errors.  You could also try to backup ~/.gaim/blist.xml (has your accounts and buddies) and erase the ./gaim sbudir and recreate your buddies and see if that fixes anything.

----------

## kakakoka

I did try erasing my .gaim subdir, will try gaim -d tomorrow.

----------

## kakakoka

Since Im up late already i thought I'd try out your advice (thanks!), and yes it did produce some output which I believe is related:

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap about_menu.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap accounts.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap change-bgcolor-small.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap gaim_auth.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap gaim_cool.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap gaim_error.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap gaim_info.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap gaim_question.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap gaim_warning.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap change-fgcolor-small.png

g_log: Unable to load stock pixmap edit.png

.... and the list goes on for about 20 lines or so of missing .png files...

I tried a locate on some of the png files and they do not seem to be present on my system. Where are they supposed to be and from what ebuild do they derive? What should be my next step?

----------

## Kabuto

/usr/share/pixmaps/gaim is where the're located.  Do you have libpng installed.  emerge -s libpng.  Maybe we need to include that as a dependancy?

----------

## kakakoka

Hmm, my /usr/share/pixmaps has strange permissions:

drwxr--r--    4 root     root          800  1·î 17 10:05 pixmaps

Shouldn't it have drwxr-xr-x instead? Also all the files in /usr/share/pixmaps/gaim had the equivalent of:

-rw-------    1 root     root          461  1·î 17 10:05 activebuddy.png

I'll try changing some permissions around, although I believe this should have been done automatically. 

Maybe this has something to do with a problem I've had with emerge since reinstall, which is that some packets report "Merging incomplete", or something like that after merging the sandboxed files to /? Is could this be causing / related to somewhat messed up file permissions in /usr? And from where could these faulty permissions arise? I haven't messed around manually with permissions in /usr before today.

----------

## kakakoka

Ok, apparently /usr/share/pixmaps had wrong permissions for some reason. Giving a+x made the icons load properly  :Very Happy: 

But now the question is, could there be a bug in an ebuild that caused the bad permissions? As far as I can see only two ebuilds have written to /usr/share/pixmaps: gaim and xmms ...

----------

## DecoR

I've tried to chmod my /pixmaps/gaim/ dir with a+x, but I still got the same problem   :Sad: 

----------

## kakakoka

Did you try gaim -d > gaim.error and then viewing gaim.error? Check if permissions are correct for all files in the /usr/share/pixmaps (that is the "gaim" dir, the files in this dir and so on recursively).

----------

## Tsonn

Sorry to bump this thread... I recently had the same problem, but the solution was different, so I thought I'd share.

The error logs complained about null objects rather than actually saying that icon loads failed.

I solved it by running "revdep-rebuild". (Actually that didn't work itself because the emerge failed, but I manually upgraded several of the packages it suggested, and that fixed it. Some of them were image libraries, which would make sense).

----------

